# Moving from Aberdeen to Houston



## joannemcole (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello,

We are a family of four moving to Houston from Aberdeen, Scotland in January 2013. We are sorting out our healthcare ourself although receiving an allowance for it. I don't know where to start. Im so confused and don't understand the terms and what is important. 

We have two children. One aged 3 and the other aged 7 months. We only ever go to the doctor when the children are unwell and we have no previous medical conditions. Can anyone recommend an insurance company and what kind of plan we should take. I am confused with co-pay and deductibles and what this all means. I just want a plan that is suited for a family with two young children that may need to make routine visits to the doctor.

Should we sign up direct with an american company like Aetna, United, Cigna or take out insurance with a UK company i.e. AXA or BUPA? We are going to be in Houston for only 6 months.

Any help or advice greatly appreciated!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

joannemcole said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are a family of four moving to Houston from Aberdeen, Scotland in January 2013. We are sorting out our healthcare ourself although receiving an allowance for it. I don't know where to start. Im so confused and don't understand the terms and what is important.
> 
> ...


If you are moving to Houston for only 6 months I presume you are not moving for work purposes since I cannot imagine what employer would go through the process of getting you a work visa for only 6 months.

The VWP will not be suitable for you either, so what visa are you moving over on?

With regard insurance, as you will not be permanent residents (with suitable visa) you may encounter difficulties in getting any of the regular insurance companies to take you on. This is in addition to any pre-conditions you may have (and these can be numerous from asthma to high blood pressure to a bout of chickenpox 5 years ago).

Briefly a health plan allows you to visit doctors and hospital for treatment. All health plans have restrictions as to which doctors are on or not on their plan's lists. Deductibles are payments you make before your plan starts to pay for medical treatment (the higher the deductible the lower the premium you pay usually), co-pays are charges for office visits which you pay usually regardless of deductibles. There are always additional charges for medical services over and above the monthly premium you pay.

Health care in the US is a minefield and without a good health plan you can easily find yourself thousands of dollars in debt with a hospital visit.

A family of 4 could easily be paying over a thousand dollars a month for cover - in your situation I'm not confident you are going to get it.

If you have AXA or BUPA in the UK suggest you look into continuing this cover.


----------



## bellakem (May 20, 2012)

Go for the Aetna if you can. It has excellent coverage for foreigners that are in the U.S for a bit of time. I don't know what your premiums would be to get coverage, but l will say that of all the companies that offer coverage away from home , hands down it's the best. You pay zero for the Doctor's visits and all prescriptions have zero copayment as well..zero..zilch! The only things not covered are over the counter medications. I and work with all of them..and trust me, they are the best!. I work in the medical center, and we see a variety of patients from out of the country.


----------



## ventus2c (Sep 11, 2012)

For a 6 month visit just use travel insurance. You will be half way through your stay before arranging anything else, even if they accept you on a temporary stay basis.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

ventus2c said:


> For a 6 month visit just use travel insurance. You will be half way through your stay before arranging anything else, even if they accept you on a temporary stay basis.


Travel insurance only covers you for emergency treatment. 

The OP has a three year old child and a 7 month old child - they would be foolish to stay in the US for 6 months with only travel insurance to cover them.


----------



## ventus2c (Sep 11, 2012)

Crawford said:


> Travel insurance only covers you for emergency treatment.
> 
> The OP has a three year old child and a 7 month old child - they would be foolish to stay in the US for 6 months with only travel insurance to cover them.


I agree that's not the optimal solution, but my point was that, from experience, a US health insurance company is unlikely to turn around a new policy very quickly with two young kids that might be assumed to incur more doctor visits than just 2 healthy adults. 

However, I do hope this proves to be an incorrect assessment. A previous poster suggested Aetna with which I have no experience. And responding to the OP's other questions about deductibles etc, I would say for the typical Brit family that doesn't intend to go to the doctor more than actually necessary, choosing a high deductible will have a significant impact on keeping your insurance premium as low as possible.

It goes without saying they should keep their existing UK coverage as it appears they will be returning to home base after 6 months. At least with travel insurance they will be covered for emergencies and can always fly back to the UK if more serious treatment is ever required. As 2 older folk from the U.S. spending an initial 6 months (minus 1 day, Mr. tax man) in France, we are doing something similar in reverse.

Good luck!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you will only be in the US for six months, take a look at expat health insurance through any of the international insurance companies (AXA, Allianz, Bupa, etc.). For only six months, it's a toss-up whether you need expat insurance or travel insurance. Travel insurance is primarily for emergencies, not for day to day medical care, and if someone is seriously injured or ill, a travel policy will generally arrange for the person to be transported back "home" for recovery and ongoing treatment. (Which may not be what you want.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## bellakem (May 20, 2012)

Please keep in mind that this Aetna plan is specifically for travelers . There are about 3 companies that l know of that offers this, including Blue Cross, but Aetna is the best one in my opinion. There are no "prior authorizations" for medication, even oncology drugs that run into $$$$ monthly. I see it used by a wide spectrum of people, so l suspect there is no exclusion for pre existing conditions. Definitely look into it, as it will save you a lot of frustration, or having to pay us the money upfront, and hoping to get reimbursed later on by the travel insurance, which they may or may not do. You said your premium will be reimbursed, so that's good.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

We do not know about OP's circumstances - what visa, why the odd duration of stay with two children. She needs to figure out with the UK carriers if they consider her circumstances travel or work and if coverage is tied to it. Expat policies with carriers such as Aetna or BC/BS are an option she should explore.
Bev - the small print on transfer to home of record will read along the lines "if appropriate care cannot be provided".


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

twostep said:


> Bev - the small print on transfer to home of record will read along the lines "if appropriate care cannot be provided".


It may be different over there, but on this side of the pond, the idea of a travel insurance policy is that you don't actually change your residence and therefore are still (theoretically, at least) eligible for your home country medical system. On a travel policy, they tend to want to transfer you back "home" if you are going to need long-term care past the emergency room treatment.

There is also the issue of whether or not a company will issue a "travel" health policy for a six month "trip." Worth a conversation with an insurance company who does this kind of insurance.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

bellakem said:


> Please keep in mind that this Aetna plan is specifically for travelers . There are about 3 companies that l know of that offers this, including Blue Cross, but Aetna is the best one in my opinion. There are no "prior authorizations" for medication, even oncology drugs that run into $$$$ monthly. I see it used by a wide spectrum of people, so l suspect there is no exclusion for pre existing conditions. Definitely look into it, as it will save you a lot of frustration, or having to pay us the money upfront, and hoping to get reimbursed later on by the travel insurance, which they may or may not do. You said your premium will be reimbursed, so that's good.


What is the name of this plan ?


----------



## bellakem (May 20, 2012)

Hi,
The card says Aetna right on it, it looks just like the regular card, only busier for a lack of better word.. We process it through the same BIN that the U.S cards use, but the group number is wicked long...like super long. Hopefully someone will come in with one at work and l will see if it says something extra on the back. We started seeing them about 2 years ago, and we were just happy not to have to fill out all these forms that we used to by hand..


----------



## bellakem (May 20, 2012)

It says aetnainternational dot com on the card. On the back it says it's offered by Aetna life in Bermuda, and a submission address in San Antonio, some also have a picture of the member in the top left corner. It also says no pre certification required.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Why does OP not use Google to read up on AETNA International Plans?


----------



## Borgy21 (Nov 8, 2012)

It is a tricky situation seeing you will only be here a short time. However, do bear in mind that in a real emergency situation, any ER in the country must see you for treatment. However, the bills that will result can be huge, and it will affect your credit rating. However, if you do not plan to stay in USA, that should not really be a worry. Of course, if you can get health insurance for a reasonable cost for 6 months, then I highly recommend you do so.


----------

